# New smoker will not "Power Up"



## indacup (Oct 27, 2012)

Got a brand new smoker  (Masterbuilt #20070211) and when I went to hit the power button, it does not work...I checked all the connections and everything is fine...any suggestions?


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 27, 2012)

Try putting your model in the search bar and see what you find. Is there a number you can call the manufacturer at?  Hopefully someone will be along shortly that knows that unit and be of more help than me.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't mean to sound demeaning, but is it plugged into a live outlet? 

If it is plugged into a working outlet and it still doesn't work, I would look in the manual for a 1-8xx number to call for customer service. If it is indeed brand new, I wouldn't mess with trying to fix it.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 27, 2012)

Louisville Slugger!!!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 27, 2012)

Indacup said:


> Got a brand new smoker  (Masterbuilt #20070211) and when I went to hit the power button, it does not work...I checked all the connections and everything is fine...any suggestions?


That's a shame people have to go through something like this with an out of the box smoker. Call MB or take it back where you purchased it.

I'm not all that happy with them at the moment......my MES took a crap yesterday in the middle of a smoke.


----------



## indacup (Oct 27, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I don't mean to sound demeaning, but is it plugged into a live outlet?
> 
> If it is plugged into a working outlet and it still doesn't work, I would look in the manual for a 1-8xx number to call for customer service. If it is indeed brand new, I wouldn't mess with trying to fix it.


I don't take offense...I've done crazier things...but it not only was plugged in, but I checked the outlet to make sure there was no short there...I followed the wiring internally as best I could...I am thinking it might be a defective control board.

When I plug it in, you can hear the beep from the smoker indicating it is receiving a connection...so it's almost GOT to be the control board

I REALLY do not want to take it apart and return it to where we bought it because it is over 50 miles away.


----------



## flgolfer29 (Oct 27, 2012)

After you set your desired temperature , set your timer, then smoker will start heating.

joe


----------



## jp61 (Oct 27, 2012)

flgolfer29 said:


> After you set your desired temperature , set your timer, then smoker will start heating.
> joe


Joe, I don't think he got that far because the control panel does not power up after pushing the ON button, if I understood him correctly. If that is the case MB needs to take another look at their quality control.


----------



## garyt (Oct 27, 2012)

So many stories about them not working, why do they even have a following.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 27, 2012)

Indacup said:


> I don't take offense...I've done crazier things...but it not only was plugged in, but I checked the outlet to make sure there was no short there...I followed the wiring internally as best I could...I am thinking it might be a defective control board.
> 
> When I plug it in, you can hear the beep from the smoker indicating it is receiving a connection...so it's almost GOT to be the control board
> 
> I REALLY do not want to take it apart and return it to where we bought it because it is over 50 miles away.


Call Masterbuilt and tell them the situation. You shouldn't have to return it to a store that far away. Let them know you heard about them, and posted about their product on a smoking forum. I'll bet they work with you.


----------



## flgolfer29 (Oct 27, 2012)

JP61 said:


> Joe, I don't think he got that far because the control panel does not power up after pushing the ON button, if I understood him correctly. If that is the case MB needs to take another look at their quality control.



My bad, I should have read the OP a little closer..  Good luck on your new unit.

joe


----------



## indacup (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will call them on Monday and let you know the results!


----------



## indacup (Nov 21, 2012)

Epilogue:

Called them up and they said it sounded like my control board went bad...they shipped me a new one..arrived two days later and all is fine!

No charge and didn't ask me to return the old one...good CS I'd say!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy to hear it's working! That's the model number I had. Smoked with no problems for nearly 18 mos and then started having problems with it just not heating. MB replaced the heating element at no charge, still didn't work, so they sent me a new body at no charge and all is right with the world.


----------

